# Revisit ASK RCI FAQ



## Walt (Nov 27, 2005)

RCI and Snap Travel appear to be renting out Owners spacebank weeks at Primium Resorts at Prime time (Embassy Maui at Spring Break time)  The Embassy Maui told me these are Owner's weeks and not Developer's Weeks

I can assure you that ALL of the weeks deposited by RCI Weeks members for exchange are available exclusively for exchange unless and until they fall within the "marketable inventory" category (at which point they are still available for exchange), which refers to weeks that members historically simply do not want or use.  From RCI and on FAQ.


It is time that RCI gets together with TUG and rewrites the FAQ to accurately reflect what appears to be a New Mission Statment.

Walt


----------

